
Asia’s richest blockchain fan just won a deal with Facebook - HipGeeks
https://decrypt.co/26603/asias-richest-blockchain-fan-just-won-a-deal-with-facebook
======
mikejulietbravo
Whoa. Libra bets are getting wild.

Also - feel like this news + facebook horizon means FB is full on trying to
build the matrix.

